
How We BootStrapped PadPressed To Our First 10k In Sales - jasonlbaptiste
http://mixergy.com/jason-baptiste-padpressed-interview/
======
quellhorst
Screen capture from the video.
[http://img.skitch.com/20101027-ka7qhprsu7nsnmfd4jae66mp9f.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20101027-ka7qhprsu7nsnmfd4jae66mp9f.jpg)

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Best. Screencap. Ever.

------
royrod
Great progress, congrats! Your site design is really fantastic. Not just the
look but the demo video, Get Started call to action, etc.

~~~
brianmwang
Agreed- I really dig the design.

However, one little nitpick: the copyright and credit text at the bottom of
the footer are killing me with the text shadow. My eyes strained to make out
the characters.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yikes, that's the one thing I forgot. will get to it tonight.

------
vmind
In the About section for you on the link, it's got 'PodPressed' and is linking
to podpressed.com.

~~~
redwoods
It's great when people are so helpful. It's the little things that change how
you feel about your day.

------
nlake44
Barnes and Nobles? No one uses a library anymore?

------
JimFolk
Great post - love it

------
lancebailey
Dude you inspire me to get off my hump and get to it.

